# We did it!: NADAC novice versatility title



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Today Kit earned her NADAC novice versatility title! She needed one more Q in jumpers, and got it in this run, where she also happened to earn a 1st place:






Little girl, you've come a long way.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hurray, Kit!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Huge Congratulations!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you! That was really impressive!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay! Way to go Kit!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, y'all! I was checking off points today and realized that she also got her novice outstanding title in "regular" yesterday. I guess I should keep better track.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Yay Kit! She looks great!


----------

